
Pong Owner's Manual (1976) - Amorymeltzer
https://www.flickr.com/photos/umpqua/sets/1312509/
======
spdustin
That was a fun diversion into the past! I remember playing Pong on the Atari
2600 as a kid. That, and Combat!, a fun tank battle game.

As an aside, Flickr really surprised me here. I couldn't zoom into any images
because they disabled user scaling for mobile users. For the love of vision,
people, stop doing that! Don't TAKE AWAY a core feature of someone's phone
because you don't want your precious pixels to be shifted, especially in this
case where it actually limits the utility of the web app in the first place!

